# Arlo loves his new trouser suit



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Arlo really loved wearing his new Cosipets trousers suit as recommended on here, you could tell he felt all special, once it was on correctly, however...... It comes with built in flap you put over their back to make sure you can zip it up safely, in my defence I haven't had much sleep this last week, and I didn't notice the flap! he wasn't just wearing the coat he was attached to it! Took me about 20 minutes to dislodge him from the zip, that will serve me right for loving the shaggy look. When Savannahs a bit older going to get her a red one, but I will try not to trap her!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Arlo looks so handsome! :love-eyes:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You guys have all the best stuff over there. He looks very cute. Can't wait to see Ruby in one!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love it Amanda, I have got Ralph one, but I need to get ruby one - I didn't know they did the in red, I will have to get her a red one too.
I did put Ralph's on ruby the other day, but she kept falling out of it, in the field 3 legs came out, so she rolled over, played dead with 4 legs stuck up in the air and wouldn't move until it was took off her!! 
They are going to be a godsend in our wonderful wet winter ahead x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Love it Amanda, I have got Ralph one, but I need to get ruby one - I didn't know they did the in red, I will have to get her a red one too.
> I did put Ralph's on ruby the other day, but she kept falling out of it, in the field 3 legs came out, so she rolled over, played dead with 4 legs stuck up in the air and wouldn't move until it was took off her!!
> They are going to be a godsend in our wonderful wet winter ahead x


LOL Thats is why I thought I would wait until Savannah is a bit bigger. You sure Ruby was just fed up with the coat, sounds like she was impersonating the sheep Ralph chased!! Is Ralph a 100% now? x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Love it Amanda, I have got Ralph one, but I need to get ruby one - I didn't know they did the in red, I will have to get her a red one too.
> I did put Ralph's on ruby the other day, but she kept falling out of it, in the field 3 legs came out, so she rolled over, played dead with 4 legs stuck up in the air and wouldn't move until it was took off her!!
> They are going to be a godsend in our wonderful wet winter ahead x


I knew she would be getting one.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Arlo looks so precious in his little suit!! Love the fluffy paws sticking out!! laughed at him stuck in it poor thing


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> LOL Thats is why I thought I would wait until Savannah is a bit bigger. You sure Ruby was just fed up with the coat, sounds like she was impersonating the sheep Ralph chased!! Is Ralph a 100% now? x


Ha yes the poor mummy sheep Ralph traumatised and chased until it fell over
Ralph is 99% now, every now and agin when running about in and out of the door, I see him skip with that foot, but so much less than he was. I think he will get there.
Where did you get the onesie? I got Ralph's blue one on amazon - but I've not seen a red one, I don't know how much longer I can hold out buying one for stumpy legs ruby with this wet weather?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Where did you get the onesie? I got Ralph's blue one on amazon - but I've not seen a red one, I don't know how much longer I can hold out buying one for stumpy legs ruby with this wet weather?[/QUOTE]

I got it from Monster pets, I think they have them on Amazon as well if you put in red on your search, the dog modelling the red one doesn't look to pleased but it is the same suit as the navy one.

Glad Ralph is almost there x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

That's a fab rainsuit, love that it covers their legs too.  I will be getting something similar/same once our 2 are fully grown, the coats we have do a great job keeping their bodies dry, even when its torrential and they go rolling over and over, their little bodies are still beautifully dry when we get home, but their heads and legs.... Takes the best part of the day for them to dry out!  Been pleased with the fact they've never tried to wriggle out of them, they are perfectly happy to have them on.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Meant to say, really glad Ralph is almost fully better, adore his face with the brown bits, reminds me a lot of Alfie, similar face-shape and colouring, he has quite a lot of little tan bits when you look closely too.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Meant to say, really glad Ralph is almost fully better, adore his face with the brown bits, reminds me a lot of Alfie, similar face-shape and colouring, he has quite a lot of little tan bits when you look closely too.


Yes he does... But it's like grey / silver rather than the tan that you would get on "phantom" markings. 
Thanks for your regards on Ralph - he's almost there x


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Eeeekcited!!! We've just bought a cosipet extreme weather trouser suit raincoat too! Your pup looks fab in his! What size did you buy?? We ordered a 20" online but it seems rather large. I must say though, I'm super impressed with the quality-it's fleece lined and has a reflective strip! Will post pics... X


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Yogi bear said:


> Eeeekcited!!! We've just bought a cosipet extreme weather trouser suit raincoat too! Your pup looks fab in his! What size did you buy?? We ordered a 20" online but it seems rather large. I must say though, I'm super impressed with the quality-it's fleece lined and has a reflective strip! Will post pics... X


I wasn't so kind as to treat them to the deluxe one, bet yours will love it, I read on here to go a size smaller than you think you need so I got a 16" its is quite a snug fit! but I think it would annoy him if it was flapping around. Look forward to the pics


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking fab! Think I will be getting two of these this year!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I wish we had them here I love them! The only part you need to wipe down is their paws


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I wish we had them here I love them! The only part you need to wipe down is their paws


You must be able to get them over there? - we have suppliers on amazon & eBay for this product, try cosipet all in one x


----------

